# Remember to VOTE today.



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

Remember to vote today the 14th. Write in James Mckenna 28 Miles St, Millbury for AG. You need to write in the address. 

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Up here too!
Jack Kimball - CHECK
Ovide Lamontagne - CHECK
Frank Guinta - CHECK


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I have a feeling alot of my votes will be write ins. For the most part this year I will refuse to vote for any incumbent. I have seen what they can do (nothing) Some of them have no one running against them hence the write in.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Voting rules are not up with the times. Went to vote today as an independent voter however I couldn't vote that way. I had to pick a "color" and vote Rep., Dem. or the rainbow/green/limp wrist party. I'm a registered independent so I can vote for ANY candidate I want. The system continues to be flawed.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Made sure I voted today, Jeff Perry, landslide, glad to see it.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Rock said:


> Voting rules are not up with the times. Went to vote today as an independent voter however I couldn't vote that way. I had to pick a "color" and vote Rep., Dem. or the rainbow/green/limp wrist party. I'm a registered independent so I can vote for ANY candidate I want. The system continues to be flawed.


When I first moved to Billerica I was told that in the primary I had to pick a side, but I could vote for who I wanted in the regular voting. What a crock. I want to know who all the "U"s are that were listed. I'm guessing those are the independents or undecideds?

I originally wanted to file as independent, had to choose one - chose Republican and have yet to see a reason to change that.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

mtc said:


> Then she reveals she put in "Elmo" for the slots that had nobody running.


what's the problem with elmo? you got something against muppets, or is it because he's red?

:wavespin: did anyone else besides me write in jedediah1 for governor?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I think I'm gonna be sick.

RINO Kelly "No Castle Law" Ayotte looks like she's gonna beat Ovaltine. I can't catch a break lately.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

sorry, forgot the address and just put "Jim McKenna" in the empty Republican spot for AG

he made the ballot for Nov ?


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

pahapoika said:


> sorry, forgot the address and just put "Jim McKenna" in the empty Republican spot for AG
> 
> he made the ballot for Nov ?


Yeah....he's in baby!!!!!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...a=X&ei=xISRTMP5MZOknQetoa2QCA&ved=0CBkQ9QEwAA


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Rock said:


> Voting rules are not up with the times. Went to vote today as an independent voter however I couldn't vote that way. I had to pick a "color" and vote Rep., Dem. or the rainbow/green/limp wrist party. I'm a registered independent so I can vote for ANY candidate I want. The system continues to be flawed.


During the primaries you have to pick a party. That's what the primaries are all about, it's the party's nomination for the general election in November. For those of us who have been U's for a while, sometimes primaries are to be used for strategic votes; ie voting for the the person who you think "your guy" can beat.

This year was kind of weird because of the AG race with Jim McKenna and my 3rd Congressional District had important Republican primaries going on. As far as the Democrat Sheriff candidate race goes, enough Foley supporters got the job done even though a Sheriff in this state doesn't affect the lives of the citizens one iota.


----------

